
Getting to Inbox Zero without declaring Bankruptcy - jeremyis
https://medium.com/@jeremyis/inbox-zero-without-declaring-bankruptcy-5d3c8951c42f
======
JZL003
Related but more handmade, I have a quickArchive filter which is for all these
transactional emails, automatically made by lots of "from:..." (If you're on a
lot of list servs "-to:PRIMARY_EMAIL" is also great. So when I go through
email, i first search for quickarchive emails in my inbox and mostly just skim
the subject line to be sufficient. Then archive them all and go back to the
inbox. It's often half of the emails

There are also Gmail filter generators so you could run this analysis once and
then generate the filters for future use

~~~
jeremyis
Cool! This sounds like a lighter-touch way to do it. A long time ago, to help
with the filter issue, I went through a phase of signing up for services as
(mygmail)+(theirdomain)@gmail.com (though perhaps it would have been smarter
to do +spam@gmail.com). Though occasionally these places will send messages
you want to read, so I like your solution more.

